# Cut out into Top Bar



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

Just an FYI on how I managed a cutout into a top bar.

I cut a small free hanging colony from a tree two weeks ago. I put this cut out into my new Top Bar Hive. To accomplish this, I had waxed an old empty brood comb to the #2 bar. After I cut them out but before I dumped them into the top bar I took one of their brood combs, with brood, sealed and unsealed and waxed it to the #3 frame. They have thus far built out through bar #5 and are doing well. All Combs are stright and on the bars where they should be. Seem to like their new home. I am feeding them 1:1 sugar syrup in a boardman style feeder which is placed completely inside the hive to avoid robbing.

jeb


----------



## Zonker (Mar 10, 2010)

any pictures?


----------



## rmaro (Feb 22, 2011)

I got into Bee Keeping on 2/21/2011 with a cut out and a TBH.
I went ahead and framed out a couple of the bars and put the comb in them held in place by rubberbands. I have now added empty bars between some of those combs.. and today got to see the results! New comb hanging from the Bars! I did not get pictures today but you can see some of the others at
http://robert.maro.net/

Robert


----------



## TomP (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi Jeb,

Would you mind explaining how you wax the comb onto the topbar?

Thanks.

Tom


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

I gently layed the brood comb (with capped brood and larva) flat on a working surface. Then you press the starter strip, wedge, whatever your bar is, against the top edge of the brood comb. You need to press your starter strip into the brood comb a little to minimize wax ending up on the work surface. As you hold the comb and the bar together with one hand, pour molten wax all along the joint between the starter strip and the comb. After thei wax solidifies, carefully turn the comb and bar over and repeat on the other side.

You will get som wax on the work surface, as the seal between the bar and the comb will not be perfect to start with. The wax needs to be molten but just starting to re-solidify, so as not to melt the brood comb too much. The bees will do a better job of attachment once it is in the hive.

Good luck,


----------



## TomP (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for the explanation Jeb. It makes sense. 

Tom


----------

